#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  كل مايجب أن تعرفه عن البهائية

## سيد جعيتم

[COLOR="Red"]البهائيين ............... تحذير هام جداً
الفصل الأول[/COLOR]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب ) الآية 8 من الـ عمران
( أفغير دين الله يبغون وله اسلم من في السموات والأرض طوعاً وكرها واليه يرجعون ) الآية 83 من الـ عمران
( ومن يتبع غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الأخرة من الخاسرين ) الآية 85 من الـ عمران
( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً ) الآية 3 من المائدة
( ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم  ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليماً )الآية 40 من سورة الأحزاب 
*سبق لى الكتابة عن البهائية فى عدة حلقات وما أستجد وجعلنى أدمج الحلقات كلها فى موضوع واحد هو قرار المحكمة بأعتماد البهائية كدين . وأعلم أن كثير من الأخوة كتبوا فى هذا الموضوع وأردت أن أشاركهم فى أن تعم الفائدة عن طريق التعريف بهذه الفئة الضالة* أثناء زيارتي لمدينة قريبة من القاهرة تقابلت مع معلمة فاضلة في المراحل الأولية من التعليم ولما كان الحديث يدور في جو ديني جميل وتطرق الحديث لواقعة روتها ضمن حديثها استشعرت منه خطر كبير وهى أنها أثناء تحفيظ التلاميذ الصغار فاتحة الكتاب فبادرها طفل صغير بأنه لم يحفظ الفاتحة لأنــــه ( بهائي ) .
قالها الصغير ببرأة تامة . استدعت المعلمة والدة الطفل التى قالت أنها ستقوم بتحفيظ الطفل الفاتحة (من اجل نجاحه في الامتحان ) .
عدت بذاكرتي إلى الثمانينات من القرن الماضي وكيف نبهنا إمام المسجد الذى نصلى به لخطر انتشار البهائية . مما دفعني لإحضار كتب عنها لمعرفة حقيقة هذه الفئة الضالة وقد علمت أن الحكومة المصرية عام 1963 أغلقت محفل للبهائية بدمياط وصادرت أموالهم وكلما كان الظن إن هذه الطائفة انكمشت وراجعت نفسها وثابت لرشدها . ولكنها للأسف تعمل في الخفاء وتتخذ من وسائل الأغراء والتخفي ما صلت به إلى إضلال طائفة من أبناء وطننا .
ولما كنت اعرف ان المركز الرئيسي لهذه الجماعة موجود فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فقد عدت إلى تقرير الحرية الدينية العالمي الصادر عام 2004 الصادر عن مكتب الديموقراطية وحقوق الإنسان والعمل ( جهة تابعة لأمريكا ) وكان دخولي لمعرفة عدد البهائيين الموجودين فى مصر الذي قدره التقرير بـ 2000 فرد . وانقل لكم منه فقرات متفرقة. 
((يكفل الدستور المصري حرية العقيدة وممارسة الشعائر الدينية الخاصة بكل ديانة ، إلا أن الحكومة تضع بعض القيود على ممارسة هذا الحق ‏.‏ طبقاً للدستور ، فإن الإسلام هو الدين الرسمي للبلاد، والشريعة ‏‏(‏‏القانون الإسلامي‏‏)‏‏ هي المصدر الأساسي للتشريع .الممارسات الدينية التي تتعارض مع التفسير الرسمي للشريعة الإسلامية محظورة ‏.‏ مع ذلك فإن الحكومة لا تعتبر في ممارسة المسيحية أو اليهودية أنها متعارضة مع الشريعة الإسلامية ، لأن معظم المواطنين من الأقلية غير المسلمة تتعبد بدون أن تعاني أي تحرش ، ويمكنهم الحفاظ على الروابط مع إخوانهم في الدين فى البلدان الأخرى ‏.‏ أما أعضاء الديانات التي لم تعترف بهم الحكومة ، مثل طائفة البهائيين ، قد يواجهون من صعوبات شخصية وأخرى جماعية ‏.‏ )) يريدون من الحكومة للبهائيين وغيرهم ((البهائيين : قمت بوضع اسم البهائيين فى أول الفقرة لأن ما جاء بالفقرة يخصهم ومنها نفهم ان الذين ولدوا منهم مسلمين يسعون لتغيير ديانتهم من الإسلام لدين سماوي أخر لعل وعسى تسمح الحكومة لهم بكتابة ديانتهم فى بطاقات الرقم القومي على أنهم بهائيين : البهائيين الذين تحولوا من الإسلام إلى المسيحية حتى يتمكنوا من تعديل السجلات المدنية الخاصة بهم حتى تعكس وضعهم الديني الجديد ؛ إلا أن الحكومة لا تفرق قانوناً بين المسلمين و غير المسلمين الذين تحولوا عن ديانتهم ‏.‏ واستمرت الحكومة أيضاً في مقاضاة فئة قليلة من المواطنين بسبب الممارسات الدينية غير المستقيمة التي تزدرى الديانات السماوية.))
((تناقش الحكومة الأمريكية المسائل المتعلقة بالحرية الدينية مع الحكومة المصرية كجزء من السياسة العامة للترويج لحقوق الإنسان ‏.‏ لا يزال السفير ، و أصحاب مناصب عليا بالإدارة الأمريكية ، وأعضاء الكونجرس الأمريكي يبدون اهتمام وقلق الإدارة الأمريكية حول مسألة التمييز الديني مع الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك وبعض كبار رجال الدولة والحكومة ‏.‏ )) طبعاً المقصود التمييز الديني بصفة عامة وأن كان التقرير يعترف بأن وضع الأقليات الدينية من الديانات السماوية أفضل من ذي قبل .‏((.‏ وقدر عدد البهائيين ليكون بين عدة مئات إلى ألفين ‏.)) يجب عدم الاستهانة بهذا العدد فالشباب لا يعلم فى أول الأمر انه سيخرج فى مرحلة متقدمة عن ديانته الأصلية وخير دليل إنهم يريدون تغيير دياناتهم فى البطاقات ومنهم من يغير دينه ليستطيع التحول كما إن سجع البهائيين فى كتبهم يجعل الأمور تختلط على الشباب خاصة وإنهم ظاهرياً يدعون للسلام بين الأديان وتوحيدها وكذا لتحقيق السلام العالمي .((طبقاً لتقارير صحفية ، فإن مركز البحوث الإسلامية التابع للأزهر أكد على الفتاوى التي صدرت في العقود الماضية والتي تدين البهائيين بصفتهم مرتدين ‏.‏ )) مش عارف إيه اللي مزعلهم من الفتوى .
(( تعمل البعثة الدبلوماسية على تقوية المجتمع المدني ، دعم القنوات العلمانية وتوسيع الثقافة المدنية التي تروج للتسامح الديني ‏.‏ و هناك برنامج المنح الصغيرة التي تقدمها السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة وهي تدعم المشروعات التي تدعو للتسامح والاحترام المتبادل بين أعضاء الديانات المختلفة ‏.‏ )) العلمانية نسبة للعالم لا للعلم كما أنى مش فاهم يعنى إيه التسامح الديني اللى يقصدوه  يعنى اسمع تطاول على ديني وأسامح أحنا نحترم كل الأديان السماوية ولا نتطاول على أي دين وهم لن يتسامحوا معنا لو حدث أي تعدى على أي دين أخر إنما هم في أمريكا والغرب الآن يتطاولون على الإسلام والمسلمين ومطلوب منا التسامح . ونحن نقول لهم إننا نعترف بجميع الرسل ولا نفرق بين احد منهم فلا  تفرقوا انتم وتعالوا إلى كلمة نقولها جميعاً نحن كمسلمين وأتباع الديانات السماوية الأخرى يجب احترام جميع الأديان السماوية كما يحترم المسلمين في القرآن والأحاديث النبوية دياناتهم .وعندما أردت أن ألقى بعض الضوء على البهائية وجدت اننى لا بد إن اربطها بالبابية فهى المصدر الرئيسي والأساسي الذي بنى عليه البهائيين دينهم واربط البابية والبهائية بالباطنية كما وجدت صلة مباشرة بين البهائية والماسونية فهدفهم القريب التسامح  والنهائي إتباع اليهودية  . 
لقد لخصت الكتب فى أربعة فصول وبناء على مشاركاتكم التي ستضيف الكثير للموضوع وتصحح ما أخطأت انا فيه  فسأوالى أفادتكم بهذا الموضوع الخطير جدا . ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ما اكتبه عن لساني باللون الأحمر والملخص من الكتب باللون الأسود وآيات القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية باللون الأزرق .
 ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

كل الشكر أستاذي الفاضل علي الموضوع بارك الله لك

----------


## الصاعق

*هناك أمر يحيرني

لم استطيع أن اعثر على مؤلفات هؤلاء حتى أقرائها . وكل معلوماتي عنهم مبنية على كتابات منتقديهم . ولا يشفي هذا صدري حيث اعتدت على الإطلاع على وجهات النظر المختلفة كي أكون رأيي .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبناء الأعزاء .ابن البلد/الصاعق
لسه ثلاث فصول سأنشرها على التوالى . سأحاول أن اشرح فيها ما استطعت العثور عليه من الكتب بتلخيص شديد .وفيها مقتطفات من كتب البهائية ومعتقداتهم . والله من وراء القصد*

----------


## osha

الحقيقة اثار هذا الموضوع في نفسي ذكرى قديمة وأخرى حديثة 
فأما القديمة فهي انه أثناء دراستي الثانوية تم القبض على مجموعة من البهائيين وسبب اهتمامي بهذه الحادثة هو انه كان من ضمن المجموعة هذه الرسام والشاعر حسين بيكار والذي كان يكتب رباعيات مصحوبة برسم كاريكاتير في جريدة الأخبار يوم الجمعة وكنت مرتبطة بقرائتها قبل ان اسمع عن البهائية وتتكسر تلك الصورة الجميلة التي كنت ارسمها في مخيلتي لهذا الرسام المبدع وقد كرهته تماما ولم اعد اتابع ما يكتبه وقد امتنع فترة التحقيقات عن الرسم ولكنه عاد بعد ذلك حتى انقطع عمله ثم وفاته في 16 اكتوبر عام 2002 عن عمر 90 عام 

أما الذكرى الحديثة ترجع الى عام واحد مضى حين جئنا الى الولايات المتحدة والتحق اولادي بالمدرسة الابتدائية هنا 
وقد لاحظت ان مدرس ابني يعلق على مدخل الفصل لوحه بها عدة اشكال لمصلين من البوذيين واليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين 
وقد قال لابني حين علم ان اسمه محمد : انا الوحيد في المدرسة اللي بيؤمن بالنبي بتاعك !!
قلت في نفسي يمكن انه فقط مطلع ولكني حين ارسلت له ايميل ورد علي وجدت في نهايته قول مأثور لبهاء الله (كما يطلقون عليه )
ورأيته بعد ذلك يصوم مثل المسلمين تماما وقد أخبرني انه يصوم 17 عشر يوما صيام بهاء
هذه علاقتي بالبهائية فهي دائما تأتي لأشخاص أعتز بهم وللأسف اني اغير رأيي فيهم بمجرد علمي بأنهم بهائيون.
مرفق لينك عن أصول البهائية 
http://www.khayma.com/kshf/M/Bhaiyah.htm
شكرا  لك والدنا العزيز - ولو اني كبيرة شوية - على التطرق لمثل هذا الأمر الذي شغل بالي كثيرا 
في انتظار ما ستقدمه بأسلوبك المبسط المميز

----------


## الصعيدي

أستاذنا الفاضل .. والد الصاعق والمفكر .. موضوع مهم فعلا .. وجزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
أخي الحبيب أحمد .. الكتاب ده من إصدار الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي وهو من أكثر الكتب حيادية في عرضه للفرق والمذاهب .. أرجو أن تجده مفيدا .. وتقبل تحياتي

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=8...4884d348b6269a

----------


## الصاعق

مشكوور ابو يحي

----------


## الصاعق

مع الأسف الكتاب ليس محايد :Frown:  

فهو يعرض اراء فرقة بعينها في صفحاته الأولى . عموماُ ساواصل القرأة  :Confused:

----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع رائع والدى العزيز

يوجد عند منطقه سوق الليمون  عند باب الفتوح

يوجد تجمع ومسجد للبهائيين


عرفته بالصدفه عندما تأخرت فى السحور مره وانا هناك

دخلت جامع لم ارتاح لكل من فيه  من حيث التأخير جدا فى الصلاه وخرجت منه سريعا عندما قالوا انهم لا يصلون مع سنه

ولما سألت عرفت انها منطقه بهائيين

ولكنى بجد  مش عارف ايه افكارهم او معتقدتهم

فشكرا للموضوع اللى كان نفسى بجد اسأل فيه

----------


## الصعيدي

> مع الأسف الكتاب ليس محايد 
> فهو يعرض اراء فرقة بعينها في صفحاته الأولى . عموماُ ساواصل القرأة


*آسف جدا يا صاعق .. لما ركزت شوية لقيت في صفحة التحميل مكتوب (مع التصرف والتهذيب المفيد) .. واضح إن الموقع معدل وامل إضافات مش في الكتاب الأصلي .. الكتاب الأصلي كان عندي لفترة طويلة وكان فعلا محايد .. بس دلوقت لما دخلت وقريت بعض الأبواب اللي كنت قريتها قبل كده لقيتها فعلا مختلفة .. مش عارف أصحاب الموقع استأذنوا مين في هذا التصرف .. بس فعلا كان الأول أحسن كتير .. آسف على تسرعي .. تحياتي*

----------


## الصاعق

*انا الي أسف كان لازم أشكرك الأول قبلما اذكر رأيي

كل الحب والود*

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا يا ابو يحيى على الموقع اللى فيه افكرهم


هى الحكومه سكته عليهم ليه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ابنائى وأخوانى واخواتى احبائى فى الله

واللهى انا فرحان بيكم جداً . وأنا واثق انه فى النهاية وبمشاراكتم الفعالة سنصل إلى معلومات كاملة عن هذه الفئة الضالة لنقى اخواننا من المسلمين من الأنزلاق فى هذا الشر . ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبية الفصول الخاصة بالموضوع وستكون بمشئة الله منفصلة .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

البهائيين ............... تحذير هام جداً
الفصل الثانى
والماسونية هي اكبر جمعية سرية دنيوية يهودية وأوسعها انتشاراً على مستوى العالم كله وبينها وبين البهائية نسب كما جاء في كتاب بين البهائية والماسونية نسب الصادر من مجمع البحوث السلامية الصادر من مجمع البحوث السلامية بالأزهر عام 1986فالبهائيين والماسونيين يدخلون فى كل ملة فهم مع المسلمين يدعون الإسلام ومع اليهود يهود ومع النصارى نصارى ومع البوذيين بوذيين وبراهمة مع البراهاميين حيث يوهمون كل دين أنهم يريدون الإصلاح وإزالة الضغائن ونسوا إن الحق لا يتعدد             ( يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ).
الحقيقة كان التلخيص صعب جداً لأن الموضوع كان يجب إن ينقل حرفياً من الكتب ولكني اجتهدت على قدر استطاعتي وربنا الموفق والمعين .
مؤسس البهائية هو ميرزا حسين على نورى وهو الذي أطلق عليه بهاء الله . وتنحدر البهائية من البابية مع زيادة او نقصان نسبة إلى الباب وهو لقب ميرزا على محمد الشيرازي الذي ابتدع هذه النحلة وقد ادعى انه الباب للمهدي المنتظر وأن الوصول للمهدي يكون عن طريق نبي وأنه هذا النبي ثم ادعى انه المهدي المنتظر ولقب نفسه بباب الحق( اى انه المقصود من الأثر المشهور: أنا مدينة العلم وعلى بابها ) ثم أطلق على نفسه لقب النقطة ثم أطلق على نفسه خالق الحق وزعم انه مشخص لله تعالى. وكانت دعوته في جنوب إيران سنة 1260 هـ وقد ناظره العلماء وأفتوا بكفره ورأى اخرون ما في دعوته من لغو وسخافة وجنون واختــلال الفكــر . ولكن للأســف الشديــد رأى الكثيرين في هــذه الصفــات العبقريــة ( ولنرجع بذاكرتنا للحاكم بأمر الله صاحب طائفة الدروز فقد أتى بأفعال جنونية مثل تحريم الملوخية وان يكون العمل ليلاً بدلاً من النهار كما سن من الغرائب الكثير فاعتبروه عبقري ثم ألهوه ).المهم اعدم الباب في تبريز صلباً عام 1265 هـ بعد أن ثارت بين أشياعه وبين المسلمين فتن وحروب  سفكت قيها الدماء وقبل ان يعدم اعلن توبته وقبل يد العلماء ثم هرب وعاد لأفترائاته إلى إن قبض عليه مرة أخرى واعدم .
لن اكرر أسماء البهاء والباب وسأكتفي بلقب كل منهم ( الباب – البهاء )كان البهاء من شيعة الباب ودعاة نحلته فقبض عليه وسجن بطهران ثم ابعد لبغداد سنتة 1263هـ فحدث بين الشيعة وبين مؤيديه فتنة وشقاق كاد يقضى إلى قتال فنفته الحكومة العثمانية إلى الآستانة ثم إلى درنة .
قام البهاء يدهوا لنفسه ويزعم انه هو من اخبر عنه الباب بلفظ ( من سيظهره الله ) وقد دخل في دعوته الكثير من البابيين وسمي اتباعه بالبهائيين  ونافسه على الزعامة أخوه ميرزا يحي الملقب (بصبح ازل )ملحوظة : الباب كان قد اختار صبح أزل ليخلفه قبل وفاته ولكن البهاء طمع فى التركة فنافس اخيه وانتزعها منه  وقام بينهما قتال فنفت الحكومة العثمانية صبح ازل وإتباعه إلى قبرص والبهاء وأتباعه إلى عكة بفلسطين وبقى بها إلى أن هلك عام 1309 هـ فتولى رئاسة الطائفة ابنه عباس الذي لقبوه ( عبد البهاء ) فأخذ يدعوا للمذهب ويعدل فيه حسب هواه وتبعاً لمصالحه وللظروف المحيطة به ).
والبهائية ملة مارقة عن الإسلام وهى دعوة شبيهة بالدعوة القاديانية، فأصبع الماسونية فيها ظاهره وقد وصفهم صاحب كتاب ( مفتاح الأبواب ) بأن دينهم خليط من الديانات البوذية والبرهمية والزرادشتية واليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام   وهدفهم صرف المسلمين عن دينهم والتشكيك في بعض أحكام الإسلام كجهاد الكفار ووجوب عداوتهم . والبهائية وليدة من ولادات الباطنية نفذت من ديانات وأراء فلسفية ونزعات سياسية ثم اخترعت لنفسها صورا من الباطل وخرجت تزعم أنها دين سماوي . وكما نعلم فأن الباطنية أنشأتها جماعة من المجوس وكان هدفهم تأويل الشرائع على وجوه تعود إلى قواعد أسلافهم وتراهم يستدلون بالكتاب والحديث ولكن يحرفونهما عما أراد الله ورسوله . وكثيراً من الباطنيين سبق أن ادعوا النبوة بل وزعمت أحدى طوائفهم وهم الإسماعيلية أنه لا يخلو زمان من نبوة نبي إلى يوم القيامة ثم تجاوزوها إلى القول بألوهية جماعة من ألـ البيت وغيرهم . ( وما نراه من طائفة البهره إتباع أغا خان ببعيد منا ).
سارت البابية ومن بعدها البهائية على درب الباطنية فى تأويل الأحاديث والقرآن الكريم ومثلاً عندما فسر الباب سورة يوسف ( على فكرة من ضمن معتقداتهم انه من يأتي بتفسير جديد لسورة يوسف بصفة خاصة فأنه يكون هو الباب )المهم فسر سورة يوسف (( إذ قال لأبيه يا أبت أنى رأيت احد عشر كوكباً والشمس والقمر رأيتهم  لي ساجدين )) فقال المراد بيوسف هو الباب نفسه والمراد بالشمس فاطمة الزهراء وبالقمر محمد وبالنجوم أئمة الحق فهم الذين يبكون على يوسف سجداً .
وكنا نود أن نصرف القلم عن مثل هذا السخف ( كما جاء فى كتاب البابية والبهائية فى الميزان الصادر من الأزهر عام 1985 ) ولكن دعاة ها المذهب قد استهووا فريقاً من ابناء المسلمين واصبحوا يدعون إلى مذهبهم فى النوادى ويتحدثون فى الصحف . والفوا كتباً تقع فى ايدى بعض الشباب مما اضطرنا إلى أن نبسط القول فى بيان نحلتهم وسرد اقوالهم حتى يكون المسلمين على بينة من الأمر .
تصوروا ان الباب تجراء وبعث برسالة إلى الشيخ الألوسى صاحب التفسير المشهور ( روح المعانى ) يدعوه فيها إلى مذهبه وقال فيها ( أننى أنا عبد الله قد بعثني الله بالهدى من عنده ) وسمي فى هذه الرسالة مذهبه دين الله فقال ( من لم يدخل في دين الله مثله كمثل الذين لم يدخلوا فى دين الإسلام ) طيب دا الباب كان فيما ادعاه من انه رسول الله وان شريعته ناسخة لما قبلها أهون كثير من ما ادعاه البهاء الذي ادعى والعياذ بالله بأن روح الله قد حلت فيه . وإنشاء الله سنذكر ذلك فيما بعد.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ما اكتبه عن لساني باللون الأحمر والملخص من الكتب باللون الأسود وآيات القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية باللون الأزرق .

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لك والدى الفاضل

علنا نستأصلهم من المجتمع المصرى

----------


## boukybouky

انا بصراحة مش عندي فكرة عن البهايين غير بس بسمع الإسم

لكن لدي فضول رهيب كي أعرف من هم و معتقداتهم لأي مؤخراً

لاحظت أن سيرتهم تثار في كثير من المواضيع المطروحة علي الساحة

كل الشكر للجميع و متباعة معاكم لكي أعرف المزيد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

*هذه مجموعة من ألواح بهاء الدين
نزلت بعد كتاب الأقدس
من منشورات دار النشر البهائية في بلجيكا
( من مكتبة المراجع البهائية )

اضغط هنا



علي الرغم اني درست البهائية بس بعد لما قرأت شوية من الكلام اللي مكتوب ده اكتشفت اني معرفش أي حاجه عنها خالص
أرجو ان الرابط يكون مفيد



العندليب*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيزة بوكى بوكى 
العزيز العندليب الأسمر
شكراً على المشاركة الفعالة حتى نكشف هذه الفئة الضالة .تم انزال الفصل الثانى من نفس الموضوع وطبعاً انا كاتب بأختصار شديد . وارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة خاصة وان هناك فصلان اخران*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / حسام
ربنا يستجيب لدعائك ولدعاء المؤمنيين . مازلت اطالب السادة المشرفين بتثبيت الموضوع لحين الأنتهاء منه لتعم الفائدة . وجزاكم الله كل خير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

البهائيين ............... تحذير هام جداً
الفصل الثالث

افتتان الباببين والبهائيين بالعدد 19:
وقد ابتدع الباب لأتباعه إحكام خالف بها قواعد الإسلام على سبيل المثال لا الحصر جعل الصوم 19 يوماً من شروق الشمس إلى غروبها وعين لهذه الأيام وقت الاعتدال الربيعي بحيث يكون الفطر عندهم هو عيد النيروز ( يذكرنا هذا بإمام البهائيين في مصر الفنان الرسام بيكار حيث يقال انه هو من اقترح على مصطفى وعلى أمين  يوم 21 مارس للاحتفال فيه بعيد الأم وهو يصادف أيضا عيد النيروز على ما اذكر والله اعلم وقد قال البعض أن بيكار تاب واستتاب ( والله اعلم بالسرائر ) وقد ثبت انه لم يتوب وسنعود لذلك فيما بعد. وقد أوصى الباب اتباعه فى كتابه البيان بأتباع الرجل الموعود الذى سيأتي بعده وهو مظهر الله ( البهاء ).
 وجعل البهاء الصلاة 9 ركعات في اليوم والليلة .( على فكرة المذهب البابى والبهائى يدور كله حول الرقم 19حيث حدد الباب فى كتابه أن لا يكون فى حوزة كل منهم اكثر من 19 كتاب ولعدد 19 اهمية فى حساب الجمل عند الباب وأتباعه من الناحية الروحية وقد أبطل التقويم المعروف وجعل الشهر 19 يوماً وجعل السنة 19 شهراً وسمي كل شهر بصفة من صفات الله وسمي الأخير شهر الأعلى وجعله شهر الصوم . وكانت عقوبة القتل عنده غرامة والامتناع عن مباشرة الزوجة جنسياً لمدة 19 عام . وقد افتتنوا بهذا العدد تصديقاً لقوله تعالى {{   سأصليه سقر وما ادراك ماسقر   لا تبقى ولا تزر  لواحة للبشر  عليها تسعة عشر  وما جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة وما جعلنا عدتهم إلا فتنة للذين كفروا ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد الذين امنو إيماناً ولا يرتاب الذين أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون وليقول الذين فى قلوبهم مرض والكافرون  ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدى من يشاء وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو وما هى إلا ذكرا للبشر   }} )الآيات من 26 إلى 31 من المدثر.وقبلة البهائيين فى صلاتهم التوجه للمكان الموجود فيه البهاء فأنه يقول لهم إذا أردتم الصلاة فولوا وجوهكم شطري الأقدس وقال ابنه عباس يلزمنا التوجه إلى مركز معلوم وهو مظهر الله المسمى بهاء الله    ( ملحوظة مات البهاء في عكة أى إن قبلة البهائيين حالياً إسرائيل ) . وقد أبطل بهاء الله الحج وأوصى بهدم بيت الله الحرام عند ظهور رجل مقتدر من أشياعه ( علماً بأن البهاء نقل جثمان الباب ودفنه فى عكا لأن البهاء أيضا سبق وأوصى ان تكون القبلة هى مكان وجوده ).
وما زالت البهائية مذهباً قائماً على أطلال الباطنية يحمل في سريرته القصد إلى هدم الإسلام بمعول التأويل ويدعى البهاء بأنه يريد ان يوحد بين الشرائع السماوية الثلاثة ويجمعهم على أصول دين موسى عليه السلام الذين يؤمنون به جميعاً .
إنشاء الله لنا عودة مرة أخرى إذا أحيانا الله نشرح فيها البهائية باختصار من واقع الكتب التي استطعت الحصول عليها في ثمانينات هذا القرن . المهم إن لا ننخدع بأي دعاية مضللة ولو قرأت ما جاء في كتبهم لوجدتهم ظاهرياً يدعون للسلام العالمي والتسامح ولكن يريدون هدم الإسلام والإسلام فقط . والله حافظا لدينه .
قول البهائيين فى البعث وما بعده :
لا يؤمن البهائيين بالبعث ولا بالجنة ولا بالنار ويوم القيامة عنهم هو يوم مجيء البهاء ( مجيء المظهر الأعظم بهاء الله هو يوم الجزاء الأعظم للدورة الدنيوية التي نعيش فيها ويوم القيامة يبداء بظهوره ويبقى بقاء الدورة العالمية والجنة عندهم هي الحياة الروحانية والنار الموت الروحاني .
موقف البابيين والبهائيين من نبوة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام :على الرغم من تظاهرهم بتصديق رسالة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد زعم الباب انه أفضل من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولنعد بالذاكرة لتفسيره لسورة يوسف وزعموا ان نبوة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انتهت بظهور الباب وما دام الباب أفضل من الرسول عندهم فقد سهل على الكثير منهم ادعاء النبوة ونسوا قوله تعالى ( لم يكن محمداً أبا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين )الآية 40 من الأحزاب كما قال إن لكل نبي دورة زمنية وان النبوة لم تنتهي بنبوة خاتم المرسلين.
أساليب الوقاية :
الذي ساعد البهائية على استهواء بعض المسلمين هو ادعائهم بأنهم فرقة من الإسلام واحتجاجها بالقرآن والحديث مع كتمها معتقداتها إما اليوم مع ما تريده الدولة العظمى من تسامح ديني ومحاولة إرغام الحكومة المصرية على السماح للبهائيين بممارسة معتقداتهم بحرية فقد تجرا إتباعهم فى الإعلان عن ملتهم ومحاولتهم كتابة ديانتهم فى بطاقات الرقم القومي على أنها البهائية . والحمد لله فالحكومة حتى الآن ترفض ما يريده الأمريكان . وسيظل الإسلام هو الدين الرسمي للدولة مع الاعتراف الكامل بالديانات السماوية المسيحية واليهودية وإعطائهم حقهم فى ممارسة شعائرهم بحرية كاملة . ولو تم فتح الباب للبهائيين لحدثت فوضى فى ظهور ملل ونحل غريبة مثل ما يحدث فى أمريكا وما هو منا ببعيد الانتحار الجماعي لأحدى الطوائف الدينية المبتدعة. وتحديد طوائف أخرى ليوم القيامة أكثر من مرة . كما أن عبدة الشيطان لهم كنيس معترف به فى أمريكا علاوة على اعتناق الكثير من الأمريكان للديانات الأرضية مثل البوذية والهندوكية والهندوسية .
كلمة لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر :البهائيون مرتدون وخارجين عن دين الإسلام 
وأفتى الشيخ محمد عبده في حق عباس البهائى ( انه ضال ومضل )

بعض معتقداتهم :•	أن محمداّ نبى للناس كافة وان نبوته تنتهي عام 1261 هـ 1844 م سنة ظهور الباب .
•	يخالفوا ما ثبتت عليه الأمة في تفسير آيات القرآن والأحاديث حيث يؤلونها حسب أهوائهم .
•	النبوة لن تنتهي ومستمرة ولكل نبى دورة زمنية .
•	سنوا لأتباعهم عدم التوجه للكعبة في صلاتهم والتوجه إلى حيث يكونوا أو حيث يدفنوا ( عكا ) .
•	بشرالباب بنبي يأتي من بعده وسماه ( الرجل الموعود مظهر الله ).
•	الالتزام بالعدد 19 في كل معاملاتهم  والشهور 19 شهر والشهر 19 يوم.(أي إن العام عندهم    361 يوم وباقى أيام السنة تركوها للهوهم ومجونهم فهي أيام لا يحاسبوا فيها على اى أفعال ,
•	سن للأرامل من النساء الزواج بعد 95 يوماً والرجال 90 يوماً.
•	ألغى وجوب اغتسال المرآة بعد الحيض والغي وجوب اعتزال الرجال لهم أثناء الحيض.
•	ألغى صلاة الجماعة فيما عدا صلاة الجنازة وجعلها 6 تكبيرات .
•	الحج لشيراز مكان ولادة الباب وللسجن الذي سجن به قبل إعدامه .
•	لم تعترف بالمعجزات التي أظهرها الله على يد رسله .
•	ألغى صيام رمضان وجعله في أخر شهر من التقويم الذي وضعه وجعل النيروز عيد لأتباعهم.
•	قصر الصلاة على 9 ركعات كما جاء في كتاب البهائيين (الأقدس) واسقط الصلاة عن المريض والهرم ورفع الحدود وقال من لم يجد ماء للوضوء يقول خمس مرات بسم الله الأطهر ثم يصلى وأبطل قرأة الآيات وأمر إتباعه بقول : العظمة لله رب ما يرى وما لا يرى رب العالمين ).
•	الصداق 19 مثقال من الذهب للمدن والفضة للقرى .
•	من غاب عنها زوجها 9 اشهر لهل حق الزواج بغيره .
•	حجكم الزاني غرامة تسعة مثاقيل من الذهب وأن عاد تضاعف .
•	عقوبة السارق الحبس والنفي ووضع علامة على جبين السارق .
•	من احرق بيتاً متعمداً يحرق .
•	في جريمة القتل خلاف الباب قال بغرامة والبهاء قال يقتل القاتل .
تحذير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم :
•	روى أبو داوود في صحيحة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( سيكون في امتى ثلاثون كذابون كلهم يزعم انه نبي وأنه خاتم ألأنبياء والمرسلين لا نبي بعدى ).•	وفى صحيح مسلم عن جابر بن سمرة قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( أن بين يدي الساعة كذابين فاحذروهم ).
•	وروى الشيخان عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال : كان الناس يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير وكنت اسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني فقلت يا رسول الله أنا كنا فى الجاهلية وشر فجاءنا الله بهذا الخير  فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر . قال : نعم وفيه دخن فقلت وما دخنه قال : قوم يستنون بغير سنتي  ويهتدون بغير هديى  تعرف منهم وتنكر  قلت : هل بعد ذلك الخير من شر   قال : نعم دعاة على أبواب جهنم من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها  فقلت يا رسول الله صفهم لنا  قال : هم قوم من جلدتنا  ويتكلمون بألسنتنا  فقلت يا رسول الله  فماذا تأمرني أن أدركت ذلك ؟ قال : تلزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم  قلت فأن لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا إمام ؟ قال : فاعتزل تلك الفرقة كلها ولو أن تعض على أصل شجرة حتى يدركك الموت وأنت على ذلك .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ما اكتبه عن لساني باللون الأحمر والملخص من الكتب باللون الأسود وآيات القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية باللون الأزرق .

==================================================  ========
البهائيين ............... تحذير هام جداً
الفصل الرابع
الفلسفة الحلولية للعقيدة البهائية :
مذهبهم في الله هو مذهب فلاسفة الكلدانيين والفلاسفة السكندريين وفلاسفة الشرق .
ويعتقد البابيين أن الله عز وجل ( ذات ) بأوسع معاني هذه الكلمة وله شخصية مستقلة عن الكون . ولكنه ذات متوحد ليس له شريك يشاركه فى القدرة ز والخلق عنهم هو مظهر الله ذاته وأن مجموع الكائنات هو الله ذاته كما يقول الحق ( يا مخلوقاتي انك أنا فإذا قامت القيامة رجع الخلق إلى الله وفنوا في وحدته التي صدروا عنها  فيتلاشى اذ ذاك كل شيء الا الطبيعة الإلهية . اى إن مذهبهم هو مذهب وحدة الوجود.
ولله عندهم سبعة أحرف مقدسة تمثل صفاته هي (  القوة – القدرة- الإرادة – التأثير الكبرياء- الوحي ).
الرسل عند البهائيين مظاهر من مظاهر الله نفسه : يتجلى بهم على الناس لهداية خلقه فالسابقون لبهاء الله أرسلوا لينبهوا الطبيعة الإنسانية النائمة . فلما تم التنبيه ظهر الله أولا بمظهر الباب  ثم تم ظهوره وإشراقه أخيرا فى بهاء الله فهو المظهر الألهى الأكمل تجلى على خلقه ليوحى أليهم الحقائق الخالدة التي توصلهم الى حظيرته القدسية العليا . 
بين مسلم وبهائى :
فى أول ديسمبر عام 1985 نشر الدكتور/ عبد العزيز شرف مقال بصحيفة الأهرام ناشد فبه الفنان بيكار العودة والرجوع إلى الحق وفند له كل أكاذيب البهائية إلا أن بيكار استمر على كفره وضلاله وأن كان يقول انه يؤمن بالله وبرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه خاتم النبيين لا خاتم المرسلين .. هل بعد ذلك كفر وهل يوجد رسول فقط  بدون نبوه وانكر ان البهاء ادعى الألوهية ورد عليه الدكتور/ عبد العزيز شرف بمقتطفات من كتب البهائيين أنفسهم تثبت ان البهاء ادعى الألوهية . وفيما يلي بعض مقتطفات من الرد الذي أرسله  بيكار  .
الأستاذ الدكتور / عبد العزيز شرف .. أحييك بتحية الحب الذى لا أؤمن إلا به .. ( الله محبة ) هكذا استهل خطابه ولاحظوا انه لم يبداء الرسالة بالبسملة وبدأها بتحية غير تحية الإسلام . ثم ذكر انه اهتدى بالفطرة السليمة للحق بقوله ( ستجدنى عرياناً إلا من فطرة خالصة استعين بها فى رحلة الشك كبوصلة فى يد الملاح ترشده إلى بر الأمان والإيمان والإيقان ( الإيقان كتاب من كتب البهائية ) وفى فقرة اخرى يقول ( كنت احلم باليوم الذآ يأكل فيه الذئب مع الحمل من وعاء واحد . فلم اجده فى هذه الغابة ولا فى الجحيم ، بل وجدته فى خيمة بهاء الله التى اجتمع تحتها المسلم والمسيحي واليهودي والبوذي والهندوسي والزردشتى والأبيض والأسود . وهتفت الفطرة فى اعماقى : هذا ما تصبو اليه نفسي وجدت راحتي فى حب الناس جميعاً لا فرق بين دين أو جنس أو لغة أو مذهب أو لون لاحظوا انه يساوى بين جميع الأديان السماوية منها والأرضية أنها دعوة خبيثة حقاً ظاهرها فيه الرحمة وباطنها العذاب ونسى أن الفطرة النقية لا تؤدى إلا إلى الأيمان بالله الواحد القهار .
فقرة اخرى ( بهاء الله يا سيدي لم يأت لينقض ناموساً أو يهدم شريعة وإنما جاء فى هذه المرحلة الخطيرة من عمر البشرية ليرمم الصدع ) .
فقرة اخرى :أنه خلق جديد يا سيدي إنها دورة جديدة فى تاريخ البشرية أعقبت الدورة التى ختمها خاتم النبيين وأشرف المرسلين بأروع الكتب وأعظم الدساتير وأنبل التعاليم وتسلمها أدم الدورة الجديدة ( بهاء الله )فى يوم ميلادها الجديد لتواصل البشرية رحلة الصعود إلى ما لا نهاية . لا يغرنكم وضع السم فى العسل فبهذا الأسلوب خدعوا [COLOR="Red"]المسلمين وغيرهم ونلاحظ إصراره على انتهاء زمن نبوة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وظهر البهاء الرسول الجديد للدورة الجديدة ولاحظوا انه فى رسالته يحاول إنكار ان البهاء ادعى الألوهية وبهذا يكون قد أنكر كلام البهاء نفسه فى كتبه عن حلول روح الله فيه واستغفر الله العظيم . [/COLOR]
لو عاد البهائييون  إلى كتاب الله لوجدوا فيه العصمة من الشك الذى يتملكهم ( ما فرطنا فى الكتاب من شيء ) الأنعام 38 – ( ولو أن قرآناً سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به الأرض أو كلم به الموتى بل لله الأمر جميعاً ) الرعد 31 ( الله انزل أحسن الحديث كتاباً متشابهاً مثانى تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله ) الزمر 23.أن العيب ليس فى الإسلام ولكن  العيب فى هؤلاء الناس الذين توعدهم الشيطان بالغواية وأضلهم وابعدهم عن الطريق السليم .
لم يكتفى البابيين بادعاء النبوة والألوهية للباب ثم البهاء بل ان احد معلما البهاء الذى أطلق عليه لقب القدوس ولقب البارفروشى أرد التشبه بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام فقال فى كتابه نقطة الكاف (إن والدة القدوس لما زفت ‘لى والده كانت حبلى من ثلاثة اشهر وبعد ستة اشهر من الزواج وضعت حملها وأنجبت حضرته _ أى محمد على القدوس ) لذا عيره أعدائه بنسبة ونسب أتباعه ذلك لمعجزة مثل معجزة سيدنا عيسى .
على فكرة البابيين والبهائيين انقسموا على أنفسهم وكان بينهم حروب سالت فيها دمائهم النجسة وقد اقسموا لعدة فرق هى :-
البابية الخلص : الذين ظلوا على اتباعهم تعاليم الباب .
البهائية :الدين الجديد المستقل نسبة لبهاء الله .
الأزلية : أتباع صبح أزل اخو البهاء والذي أوصى الباب له بالخلافة فخلعه أخوه .
الناقضون : اتباع عباس ابن البهاء الذي غير كثيراً فى البهائية لذا سمي إتباعه بالناقضين .
المارقين : اتباع اخو عباس الغصن الأكبر 
على فكرة هذه الألقاب هم الذين أطلقوها على أنفسهم.
فلنقل جميعاً الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام الحمد لك يارب فقد هديت قلوب المؤمنين للإيمان بك وشرحت صدور المسلمين بنورك وجمعتهم على كلمة سواء فلم يعبدوا غيرك . وأصلى واسلم على الرسول الخاتم والنبي العظم الذي أرسلته لنا نوراً وهداية للخلق أجمعين .
على فكرة مؤسسى البهائية وكبراؤها كثيرين ومنهم الفاجرة قرة العين وهى اول من تجراء بأعلان ان البهائية دين جديد نسخ به الأسلام ولكنى اختصرت بقدر ما اعاننى الله . ولتعم الفائدة يجب قراة الفصل الأول والثانى . وكنت اتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لفترة ولكن للسادة المشرفين رأى اخر احترمه .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ما اكتبه عن لساني باللون الأحمر والملخص من الكتب باللون الأسود وآيات القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية باللون الأزرق .

----------


## Bloody Tears

الف شكر علي هذه المعلومات العظيمه 
والله يمهل ولا يهمل 
yours 
رسول غرام alex

----------


## المفكر

*الموضوع جميل وبستحق المتابعة لأنه أكبر من أن يقرأ على مرة واحدة
أنا لم أكن أعرف أنهم منتشرين إلا منذ وقت قليل
شكرا يا والدي على المجهود الكبير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الموضوع جميل وبستحق المتابعة لأنه أكبر من أن يقرأ على مرة واحدة
> أنا لم أكن أعرف أنهم منتشرين إلا منذ وقت قليل
> شكرا يا والدي على المجهود الكبير*


*لا شكر على واجب . فواجبنا كمسلمين ان نكون يقظين لكل ما يحاك ضد ديننا .
ارجو ان تكون قرأت الفصل الأول والفصل الثانى
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / رسول الغرام
الله ناصر دينه . شكراً على مشاركتك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تم الأنتاء من تلخيص موضوع البهائيين . على فكرة البهائيين غير البهرة*

----------


## حسام عمر

بارك الله فيك والدى الكريم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن حسام عمر شكراً يا حسام وشكراً على ضم الموضوع كله فى صفحة واحدة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نظراً لخطورة الموضوع واعتماد البهائية كدين بأمر المحكمة دخلت لرفع الموضوع لتوضيح البهائية وأهدافها

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نظراً لخطورة الموضوع واعتماد البهائية كدين بأمر المحكمة دخلت لرفع الموضوع لتوضيح البهائية وأهدافها

----------


## المهاجر2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤال أخي الكريم 
هل الأزهر يعترف بهؤلاء 
وهم يحرفون في تفسير القرآن الكريم

----------


## LORDKAZA

البهائية عمرها ما تكون دين الا لشوية متخلفين بكل معنى كلمة متخلفين وأغلبهم من المثقفين وهذا دليل واضح على ان رجاحة العقل لا تقاس ولا بالعمر ولا بالشهادة .
بصراحه اول مرة الاقي مثقف متخلف بينتمي لدين كل حاجه فيه تنم عن سذاجه وغباء 
نحن معك استاذ  سيد ابراهيم فأنت دائما تظهر في الوقت المناسب لتنبيه من كان غافلا منا شكرا لك الاستاذ العزيز الذي نحترمه جميعا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نظراً لخطورة الموضوع واعتماد البهائية كدين بأمر المحكمة دخلت لرفع الموضوع لتوضيح البهائية وأهدافها

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
هل تم بالفعل اعتماد البهائية كدين فى مصر
إذا ما كان هذا صحيحا فأننا بالفعل نمر بمرحلة غريبة فى مصر من كل شئ
ولا أدرى بما نسمى هذا الاعتراف المخجل بهذا الدين
اذكر انه أثناء قيامى بالدراسات العليا بدبلوم فى علم النفس الاكلينيكى من كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة
التحقت بنا فتاة لكى تدرس معنا فى هذا الدبلوم ولكن بعد شهر من الدراسة تم إيقافها عن استكمال الدراسة وتم طردها من جامعة القاهرة
لأنه مكتوب فى خانة الديانة فى بطاقتها الشخصية الديانة البهائية وكانت هذه الفتاة أصولها فارسية ولكنها مصرية الجنسية وتحمل الديانة عن والديها
وبالفعل لم تستكمل معنا الدراسات العليا
ولكننى تساؤلت حينئذ كيف كتبت فى بطاقتها البهائية كديانة ورأيتها بعينى سيدى الفاضل تلك البطاقة
وكيف تكتب تلك الديانة فى مصر فى البطاقة الشخصية أو ليس ذلك كان اعتمادا  واقرارا منذ فترة باعترافهم بها
وبالرغم من هذا الاعتراف المسبق ضمنيا فى البطاقة لهذه الفتاة فإن جامعاتنا المصرية اختلفت فى المعاملة إزاء هذا الموقف
فجامعة القاهرة رفضت بإصرار استمرار هذه الطالبة البهائية فى الجامعة وجامعة عين شمس والتى أصلا كانت الفتاة من خريجات هذه الجامعة كلية الآداب أيضا قسم علم نفس
قبلتها وقبلت التحاقها باستكمال الدراسات العليا بها
وأود أن اشير لكلمة اخى العزيز لورد كازا فى انها يدين بها بعض المثقفين انه يوجد للأسف جيل من البهائيين هم الأيناء هم من ولدوا لآباء بهائيين وأخذوا الديانة بالوراثة وهذا مؤشر خطير لأن يكون هذا العدد فى زيادة للأسف


فبالنسبة لى الأمور بها بالفعل تتضارب حتى الآن واشكرك لإيضاحك الكثير من المعلومات
واشكر الأخوة الأفاضل لإضافاتهم القيمة

----------


## عمرو صالح

*الوالد والأستاذ سيد ابراهيم
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على مجهودك الواضح*

----------


## n3na3aah

الصراحه انا مكنش عندي معلومات الا مجرد الاسم و شكرا علي الموضوع ده بجد استفدت منه كتير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤال أخي الكريم 
> هل الأزهر يعترف بهؤلاء 
> وهم يحرفون في تفسير القرآن الكريم


*
الأزهر الشريف أصدر عدة فتاوى تفيد بأن هذه الفئة ضالة وخارجة عن الدين الأسلامى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> البهائية عمرها ما تكون دين الا لشوية متخلفين بكل معنى كلمة متخلفين وأغلبهم من المثقفين وهذا دليل واضح على ان رجاحة العقل لا تقاس ولا بالعمر ولا بالشهادة .
> بصراحه اول مرة الاقي مثقف متخلف بينتمي لدين كل حاجه فيه تنم عن سذاجه وغباء 
> نحن معك استاذ  سيد ابراهيم فأنت دائما تظهر في الوقت المناسب لتنبيه من كان غافلا منا شكرا لك الاستاذ العزيز الذي نحترمه جميعا


*العزيز اللورد / غبت عن مواضيعى من مدة وفرحت بمشاركتك وأشاطرك الرأى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
> هل تم بالفعل اعتماد البهائية كدين فى مصر
> إذا ما كان هذا صحيحا فأننا بالفعل نمر بمرحلة غريبة فى مصر من كل شئ
> ولا أدرى بما نسمى هذا الاعتراف المخجل بهذا الدين
> اذكر انه أثناء قيامى بالدراسات العليا بدبلوم فى علم النفس الاكلينيكى من كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة
> التحقت بنا فتاة لكى تدرس معنا فى هذا الدبلوم ولكن بعد شهر من الدراسة تم إيقافها عن استكمال الدراسة وتم طردها من جامعة القاهرة
> لأنه مكتوب فى خانة الديانة فى بطاقتها الشخصية الديانة البهائية وكانت هذه الفتاة أصولها فارسية ولكنها مصرية الجنسية وتحمل الديانة عن والديها
> وبالفعل لم تستكمل معنا الدراسات العليا
> ولكننى تساؤلت حينئذ كيف كتبت فى بطاقتها البهائية كديانة ورأيتها بعينى سيدى الفاضل تلك البطاقة
> ...


السيدة الفاضلة / قلب مصر
للأسف كتبت الصحف عن اعتماد البهائية بأمر المحكمة مما يتيح الفرصة للمنتسبين اليها لكتابة ديانتهم فى البطاقة الشخصية بدون أى تحفظ . الموضوع خطير والأزهر يرفضه وكذا جميع علماء الدين والعامة من الناس . المسيحين أيضاً يعتبرون البهائيين ملة خارجة . فى رأى هى تساوى الماسونية تماماً وللأسف الشديد كلام البهائيين كله جميل وخادع ويبهر من لا يوجد فى قلبه إيمان . يجب الحذر . والحقيقة استغربت لكتابة البهائية فى ديانة الطالبة التى تفضلتى بالإشارة اليها على الرغم من رفض ذلك سابقاً . لننتبه للضغط الخارجى الأن البهائية وغداً ماذا ؟ لا نعرف

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الوالد والأستاذ سيد ابراهيم
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على مجهودك الواضح*


اشكر لك مرورك . الموضوع اصبح خطير فعلاً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الصراحه انا مكنش عندي معلومات الا مجرد الاسم و شكرا علي الموضوع ده بجد استفدت منه كتير


لا شكر على واجب يا ابنتى الفاضلة . لقد تنبهت من مدة لهذه الفئة الضالة وكتبت هذا الموضوع ثم وجدت أن الخطر يزداد فرأيت أن من واجبى اعادة الموضوع للصفحى ألولى مرة أخرى

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..
الموضوع خد مني وقت كبير عشان أتم قارءته ..  :: 
الموضوع جميل و تعاون الاعضاء فيه رائع  :: 
بارك الله بكل من مر من هنا .. 
و بكل من كتب حرفاً..
جعله الله بميزان حسناتكم أجمعين .. 
و جزيل الشكر لوالدي الفاضل أ.سيد إبراهيم .. لجهده الطيب .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ..
> الموضوع خد مني وقت كبير عشان أتم قارءته .. 
> الموضوع جميل و تعاون الاعضاء فيه رائع 
> بارك الله بكل من مر من هنا .. 
> و بكل من كتب حرفاً..
> جعله الله بميزان حسناتكم أجمعين .. 
> و جزيل الشكر لوالدي الفاضل أ.سيد إبراهيم .. لجهده الطيب .


الأبنة الفاضلة / أنفال
لقد خضعنا للضغط الخارجى وحسناً فعل مجلس الشعب برفضه للموضوع ولكن كل هذا  يدل على أن الموضوع مثار والنار تحت التراب لننتبه

----------


## شاطئ البحر

أستاذي الفاضل / أستاذ سيد

رغم أن الواحد يشعر بارتفاع ضغط دمه حين يقرأ خصائص وأصول هذه الفئة الضالة إلا أن ما يستوقفني أشياء أخرى ، اسمح لي سيدي بعرضها في موضوعك المتميز وجزاك الله عنا الأجر والثواب نظير ما تقدمه لنا

- يوجد نهب للمال العام 

- يوجد عدم تساوي في توزيع الدخل القومي

- يوجد هبوط  في مستويات التعليم على مختلف مراحلها

- يوجد ضعف في الإنتاج ومعدلات الإنتاج

- لا يوجد محاكمة للمخطئين والمرتشيين واللصوص ولا يوجد حساب من أين لك هذا مع الكبار المرتشيين

- يوجد حالة من التخاذل وتراجع معدلات القيم والأخلاق

- تتفشى الرذيلة والفساد على مستويات الطبقات العليا " مترفيها " فسقوا فيها ويطالبون بأشياء يريدون تعميمها لتختفي دلائل جرائمهم ورذائلهم كالمطالبة مؤخرا بنسب الولد لأمه وأن يـُنادى باسم أمه

- يوجد مناطق في سيناء خاضعة لملكية أفراد اسرائيلين يهود

- خصخصة وبيع أصول الاقتصاد الوطني لكبار ينهبون المال ويثقلون البلد بديون ولا تزال الموازنة العامة للدولة في فرق شاسع ، وعامة الشعب يتضور جوعا وأصول ملكياته تـُباع والكبار يسرقون ويعيشون أبهى حياة


من أجل كل هذا وحتى لا يجد الشعب وقتا لمحاسبة المسئولين أو توجيه استجوابات للصوص ، من أجل هذا يتم إلهاء الشعب بأمور من فترة لأخرى

كمناقشة قضية الزنا للفنان الفلاني ويصبح شغل الشعب الشاغل هو الاعتراف بابن زنا ، بل ونسبه لأمه ومناقشة هذا الأمر لكافة أفراد الشعب ومناقشة تسجيل الطفل باسم أمه في السجلات الرسمية في دعوة مخالفة بكل وضوح لقوله تعالى " ادعوهم لآبائهم "

ثم البهائيين ، ومن قبلها تقرير يوم أجازة لكافة المصالح ، أو رفع المستوى الاقتصادي لقطاعات معينة وتزويدها بكادر خاص ، ويعيش الشعب على أمل هذا الكادر الخاص وكل يوم يتسائلوا " قرروه ولا لسة " وكل يوم نسمع فاكس جديد " أيوة اتقرر " " لأ لسة ماتقررش "

وهكذا دوامة لن تنتهي أبدا

وبعد البهائيين ستأتي مشكلة جديدة تأخذ من وقت الشعب أيام للحديث عنها

بصراحة حكومتنا بتتعب آخر تعب ، لآنها مضطرة كل كام يوم تبتكر قصة جديدة عشان تلهي الشعب

وبهذه القصص ستدخل موسوعة جينيس كأكثر من ألف ليلة وليلة



ملحوظة // 

ليست مداخلتي المكتوبة بأعلى  تقليلا من شأن هذا الموضوع ولا جهد أستاذي سيد ، ليس هذا قصدي وأشهد بالله

فهذا العمل وهذا المجهود الذي يقدمه لنا الأستاذ سيد ، مجهود كبير أحسبه والله حسيبه يخدم دين الاسلام والمسلمين ويبصرنا بالمكائد التي تحاول النيل من المسلمين 

ولكن مداخلتي جاءت كرد فعل لما نسمعه كل فترة بسيطة من أمور في صميم حياتنا المصرية ، فلا نكاد نخلص من أمر حتى يظهر غيره

ونسأل الله العظيم ألا يجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا 

آمين يارب العالمين


ملحوظة أخرى // 

ليس لأي شئ يظهر مثل هذه الخزعبلات - اقترب  فترة ظهورها أو ابتعد - ليس لها تفسير منطقي يخضع للعقل سوى أن ورائها اليهود

وبروتوكلات حكماء صهيون  تفضح نواياهم الخبيثة تجاه العالم كله

وبرتوكولات حكماء صهيون تعتبر مثل مواثيق يهودية وضعها كبار اليهود لضمان سيطرتهم على العالم وضمان تحقيق أمنيتهم المزعومة بأرض الميعاد التي تمتد من النيل للفرات

واليهود يعتبرون أن جميع الأجناس البشرية حقيرة وحثالة فيما عدا شعب الله المختار الجنس الراقي بشريا " اليهود "

وبرتوكولات زعماء صهيون لها أسس تشمل نواحي :

اقتصادية - سياسية - اجتماعية - اعلامية - دينية - تربوية 

لا تترك مجالا إلا ولها ضلع ثابت فيه ويتم تسخير كافة العملاء من يهود وغيرهم لخدمة هذه الأهداف والخطط



أستاذي المحترم / أ . سيد

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في ذريتك وأصلح حالك يارب

تحيتي واحترامي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / موجه هادئة
كل ما أوردته صحيح وينصب فى صميم الموضوع وما سيثار من مواضيع فى الفترة القادمة . الله حامى لدينه . يكفى أن تعلم أن السيد رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية / محمود عباس بهائى الديانة وهو على رأس دولة مسلمة وطبعاً باركته أمريكا من أجل أن لا يقبله الفلسطينين ثم تقوم بينهم المعارك الجانبية التى تدور حالياً بين فتح وحماس .

----------


## basmala

http://www.enshad.net/audio/Da3wat_A...-7aq_D_-_02_-_

----------


## basmala

33FF00 ::h::  السلام عليكم  والله لا اجد ردا لحزنى الشديد لما يحدث لديننا الحنيف سوى تذكر قول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ستظهر فى أمتىبضع وسبعون فرقه كلهم فى النار الا من اتبع سنتى صلى الله على محمد .القابض على سنة رسولنا كالقابض على النار كما قال عليه السلام0ومنوجد فى نفسه غير ذلك فل ::uff::  لانه ذاهب للهلاك بيديه :f:

----------


## مغترب

يا جماعة الخير 

انا فوت فى الحيط على رأي صحابنا السوريين 

بس حبيت اشارك و اقول 

(وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)

(وحسبى الله و نعم الوكيل(

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> 33FF00 السلام عليكم  والله لا اجد ردا لحزنى الشديد لما يحدث لديننا الحنيف سوى تذكر قول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ستظهر فى أمتىبضع وسبعون فرقه كلهم فى النار الا من اتبع سنتى صلى الله على محمد .القابض على سنة رسولنا كالقابض على النار كما قال عليه السلام0ومنوجد فى نفسه غير ذلك فل لانه ذاهب للهلاك بيديه


الفاضلة / بسملة
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يا جماعة الخير 
> 
> انا فوت فى الحيط على رأي صحابنا السوريين 
> 
> بس حبيت اشارك و اقول 
> 
> (وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)
> 
> (وحسبى الله و نعم الوكيل(


(وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ) احييك بشدة

----------


## أخوكم فى الله

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 

معلومات هامة ....

هل تسمح لى بنقل الموضوع لاحد المنتديات لاهميته و جزاك الله خيرا أن شاء الله 

أخوك فى الله 

هشام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
> 
> معلومات هامة ....
> 
> هل تسمح لى بنقل الموضوع لاحد المنتديات لاهميته و جزاك الله خيرا أن شاء الله 
> 
> أخوك فى الله 
> 
> هشام


اخى فى الله / هشام
اشكرك يا اخى الكريم . وطبعاً اوافق جداً على نقل الموضوع فقد يكرمنا الله بمنع أنزلاق أحد أولادنا لهاوية البهائيين . جعل الله ما ستفعل فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

شاهدت برنامج الحقيقة على قناة دريم مساء السبت 13/5/2006 وكان بين أثنين من البهائيين وأستاذ بالأزهر ومحامى واضح أنه من المسلمين المتحمسين . وقد حضر اللقاء المحامى الذى قام برفع القضية وهو لبيب معوض. 
لاحظت : 
1- الأسماء الخاصة بالبهائيين لا تجعلك تعلم هل هم أصلهم مسلم أم مسيحى ( المهم أنهم بهائيين ) مع تفخيم الباء عند نطق البهاء كما يقولون .
2- المحامى المسلم من شدة حماسه ومقاطعته الدائمة لهم خدمهم بأنه لم يتيح الفرصة لهم بالرد على أسئلة أستاذ المقارنة بين الأديان بالأزهر .
3- سئلهم البهاء هو الله  ؟ ومع تدخل المحامى سقطت الأجابة . نعم ياسيدى هناك نصوص صريحة فى كتابهم تقول أن البهاء هو الله . وإلا فلماذا لا يعلقون صورته أسوة بعبد البهاء الذى يعتبرونه نبى .
4- سئلهم المحامى لماذا كل شعائر دينكم تقليداً للأسلام ؟ لم يجاوبوا صراحة بسبب التدخل وأجاوب عنهم وأقول لأن من أبتدع البهائية فى الأصل كان مسلم شيعى لذا فلم يكن يعرف ديانة غير الأسلام فقلد مناسك وشعائر الأسلام ولم يكن يعرف كتاب غير القرآن فكان السجع الذى وضعه يحاول به تقليد القرآن الكريم .
5- اعترفوا بعدم الوضوء للصلاة وبأسقاط صلاة الجماعة عدا صلاة الجنازة 
6- كانت أجابتهم عن أعترافهم بالأخرة غير واضحة ومغلفة بخبث ومع الشوشرة نجوا من الأجابة .
7- الأسئلة التى أتى بها وائل الأبراشى كانت سطحية ولم يقل بها أحد من الذين آلو على أنفسهم فضح هذا المذهب المنحرف أو الدين الجديد فمثلاً سئلهم هل تتزوجون 19 ؟ طبعاً لم يقل أحد هذا الكلام وأنما نقول أنهم أفتتنوا بهذا الرقم فكانت كل معاملاتهم به
8- الأب المكلوم الذى أعتنقت أبنته البهائية بعد زواجها من بهائى أدعى أنه مسلم لأن أسمه كأسماء المسلمين أقول للمحامى المتحمس لما لا ترفع له قضية للتفريق بين أبنته وزوجها خاصة وأن البهائيين فى الندوة قالوا ببطلان عقد الزواج

----------


## فلك 99

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ابشرررررروا يا مسلمين 
لقد ظهر الحق 

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين 


أوقفت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بمجلس الدولة أمس بإجماع الأراء تنفيذ حكم القضاء الادارى القاضى بالغاء قرار جهه الادارة بالامتناع عن اثبات البهائية فى خانة الديانة بالأوراق الرسمية بما فيها البطاقات وجوازات السفر
وقالت المحكمة ان تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه بإثبات البهائية يعمل على الاخلال بالنظام العام للدولة لان اثبات البهائية معناه الأعتراف بالبهائية ديانه وان الأديان المعترف بها فى الدولة هى الديانات الثلاث ( الاسلام - والمسيحية - واليهودية ) اما البهائية فليست من الديان المعترف بها

المصدر جريدة الأهرام الصادرة بتاريخ اليوم 16/5/2006 الصفحة الأولى


*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ابشرررررروا يا مسلمين 
> لقد ظهر الحق 
> 
> اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين 
> 
> 
> أوقفت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بمجلس الدولة أمس بإجماع الأراء تنفيذ حكم القضاء الادارى القاضى بالغاء قرار جهه الادارة بالامتناع عن اثبات البهائية فى خانة الديانة بالأوراق الرسمية بما فيها البطاقات وجوازات السفر
> ...


سيدتى الفاضلة / خبر بمليون جنيه جديد لنج .الله عليكى . ربنا ينصر دينه . كنت أنوى فك تثبيت الموضوع ولكن بعد هذا الخبر أتركه يوماً أخر ليطلع الزملاء عليه . اشكرك جداً . حقيقى انا فرحان جداً

----------


## عمرو صالح

*خبر جميل ويفرح شكرا يا فلك على الخبر الجميل اللي جه في وقت كله احباط ومشاكل 
وطبعا شكرا ليك يا استاذ سيد على المجهود الرائع
وانا تابعت برنامج الحقيقة وكان عندي تقريبا نفس الملاحظات خصوصا عصبية المحامي وفي نفس الوقت لازم اذكر انى اعجبت جداً بالشيخ عبد الله سمك 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *خبر جميل ويفرح شكرا يا فلك على الخبر الجميل اللي جه في وقت كله احباط ومشاكل 
> وطبعا شكرا ليك يا استاذ سيد على المجهود الرائع
> وانا تابعت برنامج الحقيقة وكان عندي تقريبا نفس الملاحظات خصوصا عصبية المحامي وفي نفس الوقت لازم اذكر انى اعجبت جداً بالشيخ عبد الله سمك 
> *


الشيخ الدكتور/ عبد الله سمك أستاذ المقارنات رجل مرتب الفكر واضح لا يستطيع أحد شده إلى ما لا يريد . المحامى الذى حضر المناقشة رجل مسلم مؤمن متحمس جداً لدرجة أن شده الأخرون لما لا يريد . 
الخبر جميل يا عمرو وفعلاً يفرح بس يارب تنتهى الفتنة دى على كده ولا نرى أستأناف أخر أو نرى سعد الدين ابراهيم أو نوال السعدى وأبنتها تتاح لهم الفرص فى وسائل الإعلان ليطعنوا فى كل ما هو نفيس عندنا ويتهمونا بالرجعية وأننا نحجر على الحريات خاصة حرية العبادة

----------


## عصام كابو

*الوالد العزيز استاذ سيد:
ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك
معلومات جديدة جدا بالنسبة لى و اعرفها لاول مرة 
شكرا على المجهود الجبار*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الوالد العزيز استاذ سيد:
> ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك
> معلومات جديدة جدا بالنسبة لى و اعرفها لاول مرة 
> شكرا على المجهود الجبار*


أستاذ / عصام
اشكرك لمشاركتك . الموضوع على صفحات الإعلام تناول البهائيين من زوايا مختلفة . ولكنى لا حظت أنهم يجيدون لى عنق الحقيقة ولا يجيبون على الأسئلة التى توجه اليهم ويضربون أمثلة ولكن لا يقولون الحقيقة على الرغم من أن من يجادلوهم يقرأون ما جاء بكتبهم إلا انهم يصرون على اننا لا نفهم المقصود ويفسرون على كيفهم . اعجبنى سؤال وجه اليهم إذا كانت قبلتكم حيفا حيث مات البهاء وهم يفخمون حرف الب ويضعون عليه ضمة بحيث ينطق البوهاءالمهم قال السائل أين كان البهاء يتوجه فى صلاته ولم يجيبوا بل حاوروا بالباطل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نبهنى الأبن الغيور على دينه / احمد ناصر لخطر وجود من يدعوا للبهائية فى منتدانا . لذا رفعت الموضوع .

----------


## mizzo

جزاك الله كل خير والدى العزيز الموضوع افادنى بشده

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ربنا يكرمك ميزو ودمت بخير

----------

